# Welke horloge websites kan je aanraden.



## R.P.J. Jansen

Weet er iemand nog goede nederlandse verkoop sites voor horloges.
de meeste sites verkopen allemaal hetzelfde.

Pas geleden heb ik nog een goede site gevonden met weer eens wat anders. (SeriousWatches - Uw betrouwbare specialist in horloges)
Hier heb ik gelijk 2 horloges gekocht en ben nu aan een 3de aan het denken.

Waar kijken jullie voor jullie horloges???


----------



## Face4

Naar mijn mening zijn veel (of niet allen) Nederlandse horloge sites overpriced.

Ik heb twee keer wat besteld via Horloges 
Beide keren vrij snel mijn bestelling ontvangen, zeker aan te raden.


----------



## DustinC

Voor leuke Seiko 5 horloges kan ik je monsterwatches.nl aanraden!


----------



## Inca Bloc

www.myrwatches.com
Horloges kopen doet u op Wereldhorloges.nl
Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More | eBay
Chrono24 - Luxury watches | buy watches | sell a pre-owned watch
www.tweedehands.nl
www.kapaza.nl
...
??


----------



## Bidle

R.P.J. Jansen said:


> Weet er iemand nog goede nederlandse verkoop sites voor horloges.
> de meeste sites verkopen allemaal hetzelfde.
> 
> Pas geleden heb ik nog een goede site gevonden met weer eens wat anders. (SeriousWatches - Uw betrouwbare specialist in horloges)
> Hier heb ik gelijk 2 horloges gekocht en ben nu aan een 3de aan het denken.
> 
> Waar kijken jullie voor jullie horloges???


Heb hier veel sites tussen mijn favorieten, maar waar ben je naar op zoek? Bepaalde modellen, prijsklasse?


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Bidle said:


> Heb hier veel sites tussen mijn favorieten, maar waar ben je naar op zoek? Bepaalde modellen, prijsklasse?


Hoi Bidle, mijn interesse ligt voornamelijk bij automaten onder de 1000 €
Ik ben altijd op zoek naar iets unieks.
Aangezien ik geen creditcards gebruik ben ik voornamelijk aangewezen op Nederlandse websites.
De meeste websites hebben allemaal hetzelfde aanbod en als ze dan eens een ander merk hebben kan je meestal kiezen uit slechts enkele modellen.
Onlangs heb ik enkele goede sites gevonden met weer eens iets anders en een groot aanbod.

SeriousWatches - Uw betrouwbare specialist in horloges Hier heb ik mijn oog laten vallen op een Ancon.

BoumanOnline - Juwelier - Sieraden & Horloges Hier een geweldig aanbod.

Meestal boven budget maar mooie en luxe merken http://www.acejewelers.com/nl/

Daarom vroeg ik mij dus af of er nog goede websites zijn die misschien makkelijk over het hoofd gezien worden of niet voor de hand liggen.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Bidle said:


> Heb hier veel sites tussen mijn favorieten, maar waar ben je naar op zoek? Bepaalde modellen, prijsklasse?


Hoi Bidle, mijn interesse ligt voornamelijk bij automaten onder de 1000 €
Ik ben altijd op zoek naar iets unieks.
Aangezien ik geen creditcards gebruik ben ik voornamelijk aangewezen op Nederlandse websites.
De meeste websites hebben allemaal hetzelfde aanbod en als ze dan eens een ander merk hebben kan je meestal kiezen uit slechts enkele modellen.
Onlangs heb ik enkele goede sites gevonden met weer eens iets anders en een groot aanbod.

SeriousWatches - Uw betrouwbare specialist in horloges Hier heb ik mijn oog laten vallen op een Ancon.

BoumanOnline - Juwelier - Sieraden & Horloges Hier een geweldig aanbod.

Meestal boven budget maar mooie en luxe merken http://www.acejewelers.com/nl/

Daarom vroeg ik mij dus af of er nog goede websites zijn die misschien makkelijk over het hoofd gezien worden of niet voor de hand liggen.


----------



## daangoumans

Nu we het toch over websites hebben. Ik heb nog een leuke 4 letterige domeinnaam over, http://hrlg.nl . Linkt nu door naar een of andere giveaway dacht ik. Maar doe er vrijwel niks mee, als iemand een idee heeft draag ik hem graag over.


----------



## Bidle

R.P.J. Jansen said:


> Hoi Bidle, mijn interesse ligt voornamelijk bij automaten onder de 1000 €
> Ik ben altijd op zoek naar iets unieks.
> Aangezien ik geen creditcards gebruik ben ik voornamelijk aangewezen op Nederlandse websites.
> De meeste websites hebben allemaal hetzelfde aanbod en als ze dan eens een ander merk hebben kan je meestal kiezen uit slechts enkele modellen.
> Onlangs heb ik enkele goede sites gevonden met weer eens iets anders en een groot aanbod.
> 
> SeriousWatches - Uw betrouwbare specialist in horloges Hier heb ik mijn oog laten vallen op een Ancon.
> 
> BoumanOnline - Juwelier - Sieraden & Horloges Hier een geweldig aanbod.
> 
> Meestal boven budget maar mooie en luxe merken AceJewelers.com - Ace Juweliers - Eerste luxe juwelier met eBoutique in Nederland, geautoriseed door elk merk.
> 
> Daarom vroeg ik mij dus af of er nog goede websites zijn die misschien makkelijk over het hoofd gezien worden of niet voor de hand liggen.


Hoi R.P.J. Jansen,

Dan heb ik niet al te veel sites helaas. Maarre wellicht dat vintage je ook trekt?


----------



## Straight Banana

Face4 said:


> Naar mijn mening zijn veel (of niet allen) Nederlandse horloge sites overpriced.
> 
> Ik heb twee keer wat besteld via Horloges
> Beide keren vrij snel mijn bestelling ontvangen, zeker aan te raden.


Een skx007 voor 300 euro....

Gemak kent natuurlijk geen prijs.


----------



## Skv

R.P.J. Jansen said:


> Hoi Bidle, mijn interesse ligt voornamelijk bij automaten onder de 1000 €
> Ik ben altijd op zoek naar iets unieks.
> Aangezien ik geen creditcards gebruik ben ik voornamelijk aangewezen op Nederlandse websites.
> De meeste websites hebben allemaal hetzelfde aanbod en als ze dan eens een ander merk hebben kan je meestal kiezen uit slechts enkele modellen.
> Onlangs heb ik enkele goede sites gevonden met weer eens iets anders en een groot aanbod.
> 
> SeriousWatches - Uw betrouwbare specialist in horloges Hier heb ik mijn oog laten vallen op een Ancon.
> 
> BoumanOnline - Juwelier - Sieraden & Horloges Hier een geweldig aanbod.
> 
> Meestal boven budget maar mooie en luxe merken http://www.acejewelers.com/nl/
> 
> Daarom vroeg ik mij dus af of er nog goede websites zijn die misschien makkelijk over het hoofd gezien worden of niet voor de hand liggen.


Burger Maastricht.


----------



## MarcoUnkel

Monsterwatches


----------



## FongSayYuk

Hoi allen,

Dus seriouswatches is goed en betrouwbaar? Wil Orient eens proberen


----------



## Bidle

Burger zou ik overigens ook niet zo direct iets kopen,.....


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Burger zou ik overigens ook niet zo direct iets kopen,.....


Zit hier een slechte ervaring achter? Ik heb tot nu toe zelf weinig slechts over deze winkel gehoord


----------



## Proenski

FongSayYuk said:


> Hoi allen,
> 
> Dus seriouswatches is goed en betrouwbaar? Wil Orient eens proberen


2x iets gekocht zonder problemen. Goede service, snel verzonden, (Kaj) reageert snel op emails.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

FongSayYuk said:


> Hoi allen,
> 
> Dus seriouswatches is goed en betrouwbaar? Wil Orient eens proberen


Ik heb zelf zeer goede ervaringen met Seriouswatches en heb er meerdere horloges besteld.
Ik heb via facebook ook eens een natostrap gewonnen en via mail zeer vriendelijke klantenservice gekregen.
Omdat ik het afgelopen jaar meerdere horloges had aangeschaft hebben ze me zelfs een vaste klanten korting aangeboden  |>


----------



## FongSayYuk

R.P.J. Jansen said:


> Ik heb zelf zeer goede ervaringen met Seriouswatches en heb er meerdere horloges besteld.
> Ik heb via facebook ook eens een natostrap gewonnen en via mail zeer vriendelijke klantenservice gekregen.
> Omdat ik het afgelopen jaar meerdere horloges had aangeschaft hebben ze me zelfs een vaste klanten korting aangeboden  |>


Nice! ik had ze vd week gebeld en ze klonken zeer service gericht en vooral aardig.

Echter heb ik besloten om de horloge ergens anders te bestellen ivm de prijs. Die lagen toch wel 20/30% hoger


----------

